# For General Ursus - about Batcycle decal



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi General or anybody interested:

Help!! I am building the Batcycle and the decal sheet is missing a decal around the gas tank cover. This is a stylized version of the Bat emblem in black. Eric Seltzer's website is great (the one where he rebuilt a full-size Batcycle) but he only has a picture of said decal taken from the side.

A sidenote, all posted pics I have seen of this model show that both Batman and Robin, once assembled on the bike, do not have their hands touching the bike handles. Is this true? If so, a sad oversight. Anyone who has built this kit can share their thoughts on how to fix this problem?

Please, anyone???


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd use a razor saw and 2-part epoxy putty to lengthen or otherwise modify the figures to have them holding the handlebars. Shouldn't be too much trouble if you do it while assembling the figures and constantly test fit.

You may even want to bend them over [more] in the waist by cutting out a chunk in the belly and bending them and puttying them appropriately. Use yourself in a mirror or have someone pose for you or use pics out of a magazine or on the net for references for such poses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi there-

My Batman and Robin are holding their handlebars just fine. Finish the bikes first and then the figures without connecting the arms. Test fit the arms to the handlebars and then glue accordingly. I also used a little white putty to help remove the elbow seams of the figures.

It is a beautiful kit, but has reportedly inaccurate decals. Search this web forum for past discussion of custom pinstripping, etc.

Enjoy!

Deane


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Perfessor and especially Deane for renewing my faith in the figures. Maybe all these other guys made the mistake of assembling the figures first before the bikes which is understandable. 

Believe me I have looked everywhere about the decals but no mention anywhere about that particular one. Therefore I am looking for another accuracy freak like me or ideally someone who has actually taken a photo of the real bike at a show to help me. My last resort is just to try my best at drawing it myself.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, Clark, as I thumb through my copy of "Batman Collected" by Chip Kidd, pg 147 provides a side view of the bike. The color picture confirms that there should be a thin red pinstripe bordering every white panel. Also, on the side of the gas tank, there is a bat symbol that appears bolted on. The symbol is oval shaped, just like his chest insignia. The oval shape is black and the bat inside is white (without pin stripe).

I do not have the talent or the tape to make those kind of compound curves at that scale. I would highly suggest making the oval yourself out of tape, with the bat either cut out with a very sharp knife or out of white tape placed on top of a black oval.

All of this being said, you will not see much of this once Bats in on the bike. 

Do you build bat kits in general, or was this one particular?

Best,

Deane


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi Deane, the one decal I am looking for is not on that picture. It actually is on top of the gas tank, a stylized, stretched out Bat emblem with the gas tank cover just sitting snugly in the middle. Nobody seems to know anything about this obscure decal. Poor me.

Yes I know about all the extra decals left out of the PL sheet and am going to make them all myself. The red pin stripes I will try my best to paint them using tedious masking techniques. For your information that picture in the book is not accurate because that particular Batcycle is a display model with some variations from the one used in the TV show. I appreciate your help though.

Yes I got all of the Bat kits from PL and am slowly building them. I love them all and regret that PL are not doing more. I am a big Batman fan and especially like to collect different versions of the Bat vehicles.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey Clark,

Wow, yes, I see it now. I can only make out the bottom of the decal. From one perspective, it almost looks like the top of that bat symbol runs into the black of the gas tank. I never saw that before.

Perhaps emailing the author of the custom revival and asking him to take a digital photo from the correct perspective?

Of all of the PL kits, the bike was the hardest for me because of the scallops. I felt more successful with the batboat. I have finished my 60's chassis and am working on the body.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

You probably ought to refer to this:

http://www.theclubhouse1.net/museum/submissions/jaabat1.htm

And this:
http://www.1966batmobile.com/batcycle.htm

- GJS


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

There's a guy who makes great Batcycle vinyl decals that has the white curves as decals with the thin red line. Saves the time of painting the white part and it looks more professional.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Would you send me a link for those?

Thanks!

Deane


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

BatToys said:


> There's a guy who makes great Batcycle vinyl decals that has the white curves as decals with the thin red line. Saves the time of painting the white part and it looks more professional.


'Sounds like you're talking about Andy Garringer's decals. He used to hang around the PLBB a lot under the name 'General Ursus'. I haven't seen hide nor hair of him in ages. I could dig up his 'snail mail' address but, I'm not sure I've got his email anymore. Anybody else heard from Andy in a while?

- GJS

Update:
His last known email addresses were:
[email protected]
and
[email protected]


----------



## General Ursus (May 28, 2000)

*Batcycle decals*

Gents,

The PL bike is very inaccurate. The set of vinyl decals that I produced (no longer in production) had the "obscure" bat that you desire. The decals are simply reduced files from the originals that I created for Eric Seltzers full size reproduction. The decal goes right behind the gas tank cap and if you go to this site http://www.1966batmobile.com/batcycleproj.htm you can follow his process step by step. It is hands down the most accurate cycle except for the gocart. I had over $150 into decals and never re-cooped my investment. I thought people would be interested in accurizing the bike. I tried building the bike but it had so many inaccuracies, it isn't worth it. I pitched it! The best build-up I have seen of this model was by Jim Apitz who recreated a lot of parts.

You will not find a photo of the top tank bat on this site. Why? Because if it was posted anyone else that has the fiberglass pieces for a full size reproduction would copy the art and create there own decals. Eric provided me with a rare shot of the original bike gas tank which I used to create his decals. He is the only one and will be the only one with a totally accurate bike.

Remember there were touring bike created back in the 60's which were far from accurate, same as the Batmobile. The touring bikes (such as the one in Chip kidd's book) are wrong, wrong, wrong. Aurora used a touring bike for there reference which gives them an excuse for the inaccuracies.

I sold my last batch of stickers to Tom Parker who does not have online services. I will call him tonight and see if he has any left.

If you need to discuss anything with me, my email addy is [email protected]

Sorry,

Andy


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanx for checking in Andy! It's good to hear from you! Thanx for the update, too! As for the Batcycle decals, I'm still needing a set for myself if Tom has any left. Please keep us posted.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here's a closer look at that topside gas tank 'Bat':










The black area of the Bat runs into ( follows the linear pattern ) of the black that borders the gas cap.
It is separated by red which outlines the top of the bat-design.

- GJS


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Nice picture. Love that Penguin!

deane


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool wheels!


----------



## General Ursus (May 28, 2000)

*Decals no longer available*

I checked with Tom and he is all sold out of my decals, sorry.

Andy

PS: there's more to that elusive gas tank bat than the eye can see


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Thank you all, gentlemen for providing your insights!!

I did have a breakthrough 2 weeks ago -- Finally Mr. Eric Seltzer was kind enough to respond to my endless badgering and he helped me provide a clear shot of the decal in question which I subsequently cleaned up and reproduced using Photoshop. I am really touched by Mr. Seltzer's generous help (to a complete stranger like me) and encourage you all to visit his cool website:

http://www.1966batmobile.com

And Deane, when I come around to building my Batboat, hopefully you will be around to help me out!!!


----------

